# LegionLawn's TN 2022 Journal



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

I decided to start a journal this year after lurking for 2 years. 9k TTTF tall fescue lawn seeded with Hogan's TTTF blend last fall. I also have a ton of bermuda in the backyard that I haven't decided if I want to do battle with yet. I don't want to go crazy on chemicals with the kiddos playing back there.

3/2
3lbs/k prodiamine (heavy than expected rains the next day. Concerned for washout)

3/14
mowed @2.75"
.5lbs/k N granular
1lbs/k prodiamine granular to make me feel better after heavy rain the week prior

3/15
It was a light winter and a lot of weeds didn't die off that I thought would. Broadcasted entire yard to get ahead of it before they get out of control. 
Speedzone 1.4oz/k
Tricyclopyr .7oz/k
MSO .55oz/k


----------



## Zimmerman (May 20, 2019)

Looking good. Do you have a picture of the seed tag. Curious what cultivars are in the blend. I think Hogan normally uses quite a few.


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

Zimmerman said:


> Looking good. Do you have a picture of the seed tag. Curious what cultivars are in the blend. I think Hogan normally uses quite a few.




I have overseeded with their blend 2 years in a row but I don't have a picture of the first year's lot. But I know it was all different varieties. I am VERY IMPRESSED with the way this blend stayed green over the winter and Spring green green up. It was almost like it never really went dormant over the winter it was so green.


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

Goals for 2022:

1. Maintain grass through summer and not overseed in the Fall.

2. Do a full Fall Nitrogen blitz

3. Hunt down and kill problem weeds: POA Triv and quack grass/barnyard grass/orchid grass (not sure which it is)

4. Landscape with perennials

5. Build chicken coop

6. Build wood storage to keep firewood dry


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

3/21

Mowed @ 2.5" because my back right height adjustment lever is getting dislodged by my striping kit and moving down a notch. I noticed after a few passes that the cut was uneven. I had to lower everything 1 notch or raise it 1 notch. I like the look of my TTTF lower rather than higher. I need a fix for this because I found that 2.75" is perfect for my yard because it has some uneven spots that scalp and tend show up more when I mow too low.

The stripes are off because I was in a hurry to finish up before we left for church that evening.

Everything is greening up nicely. Now to lay some iron down and really make that domination line pop 😁


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

Mowed today after being out of town for a week. It was like Jurassic park. I'm thinking of starting to use PGR. I spend too much time in the yard mowing when I could be with the family. I love mowing but it's excessive when I have to mow every 3 days. The wife definitely doesn't appreciate it 😂

I had to mow @3.5" because it was so long. I'll come down to 3" next mow and then back to 2.75" after that.

I fixed the issue with my striping kit throwing my height of cut down over bumpy terrain. I just cut off half of my height control levers so they don't touch the striping kit. I'll post pictures next time.

Plan on putting down in the next few days:
-.25lbsN/k and 1.5oz main event/K 
-Tricyclopyr/Speedzone spot spray for some weed survivors from the last blanket app little over 2 weeks ago
-Bifenthin for bug control before it gets out of control. It's no fun to be outside with the family with so many little gnats and bugs flying around.





I'm battling these bad boys in the backyard too.


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

4/5

.25lbsN/k and 1.5oz main event/K

The weather is very uncooperative lately. Everyday I'm free it rains. I was forced to put this down in the dark with a headlamp after it had rained all day. It sat on the grass for about 12 hours before it rained the next day. It seems to have evened out the color in the grass and darkened the color a bit so I would say it was a success. Hopefully next time the conditions will be more ideal.


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

4/7

Cut the grass @ 3". I took off more than 1/3 but it's growing so fast that it's hard to keep up. I ordered some PGR. Hopefully it lives up to all the hype you guys put out about it. I'm excited to try it out.

The Main Event really made the grass a shade darker. I think I'm going to try 2oz/k next time up from the 1.5oz/k I did a few days ago and see if I can't get it a bit darker.

I saw a few tiny spots of POA Annua I need to spray with Tenacity and a few spots of clover I need to get with a 3 way. I need to paint my quack grass with Gly soon too. I just need to find the time.


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

4/9
Trimmed my Bradford pears quite a bit so they weren't hitting the fence or hanging over into my neighbor's yards.

4/10

Applied Grubex @2.87lbz/k


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

This looks really good and really thick! Going back and forth between your most recent pic and the pic from 3 weeks ago, it has obviously kicked into high gear in terms of color. And props to you for taking the time to mow around all the swings, slide, deck posts, etc. Also, that has to be one of the biggest Bradford pear trees that I've seen. Most of the ones around me inevitably get taken out by a storm.


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

jskierko said:


> This looks really good and really thick! Going back and forth between your most recent pic and the pic from 3 weeks ago, it has obviously kicked into high gear in terms of color. And props to you for taking the time to mow around all the swings, slide, deck posts, etc. Also, that has to be one of the biggest Bradford pear trees that I've seen. Most of the ones around me inevitably get taken out by a storm.


Thanks!

The Bradford pears are going on 13 years old. I've seen many get taken down in the neighborhood the last few years. Hopefully I can keep dodging that bullet for some time.


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

I found some spots that have some sort of powdery substance on them. I could use anyones advice. Here's the story:

1. Temps in my area (Nashville, TN) have been cooler getting into the 30s at night and high of 70s max during the day. It has been raining a decent amount to the point of pooling water in some low spots in the yard. No humidity really as of yet. So I wouldn't think fungus would be tearing it's ugly head yet.

2. I put down grubex before it rained last night (1.5" over about 24 hours)

3. I find the powdery substance ONLY on blades or spots where blades are very horizontal and high traffic areas in my yard.

4. It does appear to be the same color as the grubex (maybe it splashed up and coated some of the blades that were horizontal) BUT I am trigger happy with fungicide because I got hit hard last year in the summer and a lot of my grass died.

What do the pics look like to you?


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

4/15 mow @ 3"



4/16 
cut out triv and sodded with old grass from behind the shed. I need to go back and throw some seed down there this week. Should work because I disturbed the soil so much. Pre em barrier should be decidedly broken in that area.

I didn't get any pics of this.

4/17 
PGR .25oz/k
MAIN EVENT 2oz/k
AZOXYSTROBIN .38oz/k, 
N 0.15N/k
Bifenthrin .25oz/k

This is my first time using PGR. T-Nex label said 0.75oz/k for TTTF so I cut that by 2/3 to work my way up to a good level. I keep it longer so I shouldn't see any damage at this application rate if my research is correct.

I saw this guy today. NOT IN MY YARD, SIR!


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

4/19 mow @ 3"


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

4/20
.5lbsN/k (29-4-0 Vigoro that I had left over from last year that I'm trying to use up.)

I ordered some 46-0-0 Urea from a local remark dealership/lawn store. $38 for 50lbs. Should last me a long while. I plan on using it mostly to spray with my iron/PGR apps.


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

4/26 mow @3.5"


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

When you cut out the Poa Triv. did you kill it first with Glyphosate beforehand? Did you use a sod cutter? Did you remove and replace the soil? Thanks


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

Butter said:


> When you cut out the Poa Triv. did you kill it first with Glyphosate beforehand? Did you use a sod cutter? Did you remove and replace the soil? Thanks


I did not use glyphosate. I used this old tool my dad gave me that has a handle and a large circle on the bottom that cuts a nice circle in the grass(I'll post pictures later). I then used a shovel to scrape underneath the spot (~6 in), removed the large round plug and tossed it. I will note that I cut generously around the triv spots to make sure I got everything. I transplanted new grass and then filled in the donor locations with dirt from behind my trees where grass won't grow.


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

4/26 mow @3.5"
5/1 mow @3.5"
5/4 mow @3"

Took out a little pine tree from my planter in the front yard. Planted some perennials in its place.

The spots that I cut out triv and replaced with sod are doing ok but not great. When viewed from above they look circular.


----------



## rookie_in_VA (Sep 27, 2021)

@LegionLawn in the 3rd photo that you posted on May 6th, there is bold spot on the left. I have several of these on my lawn, and I can't figure out what's causing them. Do you know what caused yours? Do you plan to repair it or just let it fill in over time?


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

@rookie_in_VA I have a city water valve master shut off access and a drainage line access. Also a small spot that scalps a bit because there is a high spot. pictures below. Other than that I'm not sure.


----------



## rookie_in_VA (Sep 27, 2021)

LOL. I feel silly for have assumed that you have imperfections in your lawn.


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

rookie_in_VA said:


> LOL. I feel silly for have assumed that you have imperfections in your lawn.


Oh I have plenty 😂

When someone says "your lawn looks great" I have to bite my tongue so I don't start pointing out every imperfection.


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

4/9 mow @3.5"

I'm going to stay at this height for the summer.

4/10 
0.1 lbs N/K
0.5oz PGR/K
2oz Main Event/K

4/11
Water 0.25"

The bermuda is fully awake now. I'm going to spray propiconazole/azoxystrobin this weekend to try and stunt it and just because it's time for another preventative app. I don't really want to do battle with it but I try and hurt it whenever possible to keep it at bay.


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

I found what looks to be some sort of root rot / Pythium blight under my deck. It makes sense. It's been raining a lot been hot/humid 80-90F during the day and 60-70F at night.

On my daily lawn check 2 days ago I pulled on the grass under my deck and it ripped out super easy. So I went through this checklist:

1. I put down 4 month grubex app 4/10. Shouldn't be that
2. The grass looks green and I don't see anything eating it.
3. I saw wispy/dead looking roots and some discolored yellow spots. 
4. It's under my deck where the sun really never touches and it stays pretty damp even if I follow good cultural practices.
5. I'm sure the roots are shallow because it stays damp a lot. Nothing I can do about that, though.

Pythium got me good last year and I'm taking no prisoners this year. I bought a bottle of mefenaxom in preparation last year. I combined it with azoxystrobin because it's almost time for my 2nd 30 day preventative app anyway. Hopefully the double whammy takes it out.

5/12
Pythium blight curative rate app
Azoxystrobin 0.7 oz/k
Mefenaxom .98oz/k













Some pics of the sod I transplanted in the areas where I cut out triv. It seems to be taking and filling it. I was worried it wasn't going to work.


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

5/13
AM 
Water 0.25in

PM
Mow @ 3.5" front
Mow @ 3" back

We're renting a bouncy house party for my son's bday party tmw so I decided to cut the back shorter to help with the grass matting that's going to happen.

I also bagged the grass around the PB area. A few areas have some crispy grass. I think it's areas where the sprayed products don't get watered in. There are some gaps in sprinkler coverage that are hard to get unless I go out with a hose and do it myself.


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

Rented a bouncy house for my sons bday for 8 hours yesterday in the afternoon. Woke up to this. I thought it might be matted but that's pretty intense.

Also, this second one is where the baseball tee was.

I'm just glad he had fun. Hopefully it'll grow out. But it's fully suppressed as of 4 days ago iirc. PGR 0.5oz/K





I also installed these for my kids. The Bradford pears are really hard to get up for them. Just ratchet straps with climbing handles.


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

5/13 water .25"
5/16 water .25"
5/19 water. 25"
5/21 mow @ 3.5", milorganite .25lbs/N


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

5/28 mow @3.5", Cyzmic CS 0.8oz/gal for the house perimeter. 
5/29 1.5oz main event/K, 0.1lbs N Urea/K
5/30 T methyl 4oz/K / Propi 2oz/K / prodiamine 0.18oz/K, .5" water


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

6/2 mow @ 3.5"


----------

